
Professor’s ‘Amazing’ Trick Makes Quadratic Equations Easier - mistersquid
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/science/quadratic-equations-algebra.html
======
abrax3141
This is sort of a non-discovery. All that he did is unpack the quadratic
equation. If you look at what the q.e. does, it’s just this “new” calculation
folded together algebraically. And once you remember it, the q.e. Is very
efficient.

------
rurban
Better link:
[https://www.poshenloh.com/quadraticdetail/](https://www.poshenloh.com/quadraticdetail/)

